# Help! Goldfish is bloated and not healthy!!



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

This morning, my goldfish was bloated, didn't eat, and was laying on the side of the tank. It doesn't want to eat and is taking huge breaths. I don't know what to do! I told my dad to change the water, that's what he's doing right now, but there's nothing else I know to treat goldfish.  I don't want to see him suffer. 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 22 gallon
What temperature is your tank? about 70-75 degrees F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Its a goldfish, it lives with 3 other goldfish

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Wardly pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 75%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? NO tester kit :-(

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Bloated
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not eating, laying to the side
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3/15/14 in the morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Water change
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? around 5-7 yrs old (Human years)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

For how long have you had the fish? If your fish has lived for several years on a wardley diet, the id say it was a good run.

Can you separate the fish?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

about 5 years


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a possible swim bladder issue. I never had luck treating that.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww.  Thanks for looking at it though.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

DO you know how to treat it?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Antibiotics, assuming it's a bacterial infection. You mentioned that the fish has labored breathing - there might be more going on. Those fancy goldfish types are prone to internal problems because of their deformities, so while it may be a swim bladder issue, that doesn't mean that there's anything that can be done about it if it's a physiological problem causing it.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hopefully someone comes along with better advice.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

pictures would be helpful,get some from above if you can.are his scales popping up giving him the look of a pinecone?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

No, ther is a bump at the base of his, tail, I don't see any signs of pinecone, but his scales are kinda red. The second one is the best above view I can get, if it's okay. The third photo you can kinda see the bump on his tail.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I think you can see my feet in this one sorry lol


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Last one


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it is my sons birthday so i will not be around until later this evening.here is what i suggest for the first step

move the fish to a quarantine tank (preferrably a 10 gallon)or a large sterilite container or other food safe container.a clean and sterile 5 gallon pail will also work in a pinch,if you have one for water changes.

use epsom salt,pure 100%magnesium sulfate is what you want,dose at 1/4 teaspoon per 10 gallons of water.this can be found at any pharmacy.

add an airstone for extra oxygen.

we will see if there is any improvement after 24 hours.

if the fish is already pineconeing,this is dropsy,a symptom of a bacterial infection.try to get your hands on one of the following: metronidazole,maracyn 2,tri-sulfa or erythromycin and if all else fails tetracycline.these are broad spectrum antibiotics.use as directed.add an airstone when performing any treatment.you should also use this in quarantine it will kill off your bacterial colonies.

as jaysee mentioned,this is the normal"old age" for goldfish. they can live longer,but this is typical.

i also suggest that you get a liquid test kit.perform large (75%)weekly water changes in your main tank and clean your filter media atleast every 2 weeks in dechlorinated water or old tank water.

i will check back this evening,good luck.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i just saw that you posted while i was posting. is the fishes eye protruding? it is hard to tell from the picture.how large of a water change was done? when was the last one? if you end up going to the pet store to get supplies,have them test the water.have them give you actual numbers.

you will want the parts per million of,ammonia,nitrite,nitrate and ph.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to your son! I will tell my parents for those supplies, no the fish's eye is fine, it was always like that. I did a 75% water change this morning. I will probably go to the pet store today. Thank you so much!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

since he is not showing signs of dropsy,get the epsom salt.give me the water parameter results before doing the epsom treatment please.try to get a better picture of the lump on his tail.you may have to hold the fish out of water for a second and have one of your parents take a pic.you will only need to hold the tail out of the water.how long has he had the lump for?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your goldfish. 5-7 years is actually the relative age range for fancy goldies. I think he might just be suffuering from old age.
At least to me he doesn't look bloated from the photos but it might just be the angle. A good thing to keep in mind is that fancy goldies are suppose to have rounder bodies, does it look biger then normal.

Also just letting you know 3 is a little much for a 22 gallon tank, usually the rule of thumb is 1 fancy for a 20 gallon and for every extra goldie you add ten gallon (for example, if 1 fancy goldfish is 20, 2 would be 30, and 3 would be 40)
But its good that yours have lived so long,


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry,i missed that the tank was 22 gallons. your water changing schedule is fine.i answer so many posts on any given day, that i sometimes get them mixed up.have you considered upgrading your tank to a larger one? i agree that 4 fish is heavily overstocked.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't really have money to do that...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

try to get those water parameter numbers by tonight if you can.i have to go now.i will be back tonight.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> I don't really have money to do that...


In that case I suggest don't add any more fish, if they've been doing ok for 5+ years they should be ok for now. 
I also forgot to mention if you didn't already know, you have to be a bit more carful when feeding fancy goldfish, there more prone to bloat or SBD then the long bodied goldfish. This is because all of their organs are a lot closer and compacted in their body.

Id also suggest maybe lowering the temp a little, although fancy's do a little better in tropical temp (not high) at least in my opinion 75 is a bit high for them. They still are coldwater fish. I would try to stick with 72-73 the highest.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright, thanks so much for the help, but I don't think he'll make it. :-( My mom is refusing to buy any more products. She said "We've done enough to save the fish"


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That sucks. But in my honest opinion I think he might be at the end of his road, 5 years is a relative average for fish like him. But im sure he's glad you gave him a good home.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, thanks. ^-^ BTW, where did you get your avatar? I love it!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It sucks that they don't live over 5 years. I love the way they swim.

and thank you 
My avatar is a compilation of drawings the other users have made for me 
Bailmint made the wolves for me, I think Bailmint is still doing them
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=336738


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I just checked that thread out.  Here are my drawings ^^' www.blayze-the-firewolf.deviantart.com


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Those are really good, lots better then I can do


----------

